# Carbon vs aluminum arrows



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Good talk Russ....


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

It can be pretty slow going here on the comp forum, but the responses are much better, 
Aluminium shafts have a much more consistent construction compared to carbon, but in hard targets alums can bend when you remove arrows or just the force driving them in. 
Alloy will be generally heavier in grains per inch which is fine indoor but if you want to run a general target arrow go with carbon


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I switched to carbon this year simply for the durability factor. Like was said, some bales you shoot into at tourneys are extremely tight and it take some grunt to pull arrows. Aluminum is prone to being bent pulling from bales like that. Carbon you don't have to worry about it. I generally had to buy a new batch of shafts for each indoor season. Hoping the carbons I switched to this year will also be shootable for next year and maybe 2 years from now.


----------



## cplora (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm running carbon shafts now. I remember shooting aluminum hunting arrows when I was a kid before the carbon shafts came along. I know how easy they can bend. Wasn't sure if technology changed and there was some advantage with the new aluminum.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I've shot both aluminum and carbon line cutters for indoors.
With aluminum you can usually find an arrow on the chart that will work and usually close to full length. (27's)
That being said I have been able to tune largest diameter stiff carbons also.
Would use paper for tuning all of them.
Guess what I'm getting at is either will perform.

Nick


----------

